# Which flowers or bushes or trees are in bloom in your garden now?



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

This morning I have seen two crocusses.
A sign of spring!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a couple inches of sleet/ice on my gardens. Not much can make it through ice pack.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a great crop of snow, mud, and ice.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Bluebonnets have started blooming in Texas.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I have a couple inches of sleet/ice on my gardens. Not much can make it through ice pack.


No snow any more in *my* garden. There is snow high up in the Black Forest, though.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Question:

Do most of the gardeners in this thread post from Alsaka or from the North of Canada?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Berwick said:


> Question:
> 
> Do most of the gardeners in this thread post from Alsaka or from the North of Canada?


Nah. Some parts of the United States just recently got dumped on by a winter storm. The jet stream brought down an Arctic blast of cold air. It's not unusual for this time of year here.
Perhaps Europe is being warmed a bit by winds off the warm ocean currents? I'm really not sure which weather phenomena affect the weather over in your area.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

I live in the Valley of the Upper Rhine where the climate is quite mild.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am in Central Texas. The current weather feels like spring, but I won’t trust it till after Easter.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Well it's all still frozen and snow covered here in Maine but I did read in another group that some were thinking of starting to tap trees for maple sap and/or birch sap. Others said it was a little too early... 

This is the time of year when I cut a forsythia branch and put it in a vase indoors and it will bloom pretty yellow flowers in a short time.

Also, the paper whites indoors are blooming right now.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Have had roses all winter and the winter blooms on the camellias are still going


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Just lots of snow here. It'll be at least five weeks before the first spring flowers start to come up. Today was the second day this month that the temperatures got above freezing. It felt like spring!


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> This is the time of year when I cut a forsythia branch and put it in a vase indoors and it will bloom pretty yellow flowers in a short time.


That is interesting! Do you know of the custom to cut those branches on the 4th of December - on St. Barbara's Day?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we've been in the deep freeze for the longest time. today was the first time i could walk safely on my driveway so i went shopping but like Alida said it feels like spring. today it got up to 6C tomorrow supposed to be 7C . our snow is going fast. that's not to say we wont be hit again in a couple days. i forgot about the Forsythia. i must cut a branch or 2 tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

Snowdrops are blooming in my garden.

The first trees are already blossoming in Heidelberg. It's warmer there than here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm in Ohio, about 200 miles south of the Canadian border. It's only February. Even the earliest spring flowers don't bloom until late February or early March. The witch hazel might be getting ready to bloom but I haven't looked at it that close since the ice/sleet/snow storm last week.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

I think I have started this thread at the right time.
When we can watch the transition from winter to spring.
When we see every flower as something special.
In summer they will be a matter of course.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Snowdrops are blooming in my garden.
> 
> The first trees are already blossoming in Heidelberg. It's warmer there than here.
> View attachment 105739
> ...


I am not good at putting pictures in forums.
So I say: Your pictures could also show the gardens in my region.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Uhhh, snowball bushes?

Mom used to go out and cut ***** willow branches for indoor forcing. Also stinky narcissus and (fragrant)hyacinths.

geo

asterisks not mine


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Fascinating, Germany is 48.777500 latitude and Missouri is 38.294958.

You are farther north yet you are having flowers blooming while we are experiencing winter conditions here with nothing blooming. 

The daffodils should be coming out soon, probably in March. They are usually the first ground blooms we see around here.











I live near Springfield in the lower left of the map.










We often experience a false spring where the weather will warm up and the trees will bloom, only to be followed by a killing freeze.

The wind here also is prone to strip the blooms off of the fruit trees to where it is hard to get a crop from them.

We have Red Bud trees here. They grow wild.










And Dogwoods, in two colors. 

The white grows wild in the woods, (interesting aside. It appears that you say forest where in most cases we say woods over here). They bloom before the leaves come out on the surrounding trees. The dogwood bloom is long-lived so they stay pretty for quite a while.










I have not seen the red variety except planted as an ornamental.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Daffodils are blooming here an hour north of Atlanta.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> We often experience a false spring where the weather will warm up and the trees will bloom, only to be followed by a killing freeze.
> 
> The wind here also is prone to strip the blooms off of the fruit trees to where it is hard to get a crop from them.
> [/ZITIEREN]



You can paint the trunks of the trees with white lime. As a result, they do not heat up as much in the sun. This reduces cracking of the tree bark and delays bud bursting by a few days to weeks.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I love hearing about the warmth down south here in the states. And imagining it working its way up.
It's going to be 45 today and 52 tomorrow. We are all going to get real excited and feel so good and then it is back to the single digits next week!

I have never heard of Saint Barbara's day - I'll have to look it up. Honestly, for me, December would be too early, it's always been a spring tradition here.

I didn't know about the *****willows - I am going to try that this year too.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> You can paint the trunks of the trees with white lime. As a result, they do not heat up as much in the sun. This reduces cracking of the tree bark and delays bud bursting by a few days to weeks.


Thank you,

I hadn't heard of using a lime wash on fruit trees to slow budding, I will have to remember that. 

In Arizona where I grew up, (at times it gets up to 46 °C in the summer) it is customary to paint the trunks of the citrus trees to protect them from sunburning.

I suppose that the tree paint that they offer here would work for fruit trees as well.




















I grew up in Peoria which is not shown on the map but is the next town northwest of Glendale near the lower center of the map.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> You can paint the trunks of the trees with white lime. As a result, they do not heat up as much in the sun. This reduces cracking of the tree bark and delays bud bursting by a few days to weeks.



I found these.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Berwick said:


> Question:
> 
> Do most of the gardeners in this thread post from Alsaka or from the North of Canada?


I am in Northern Ohio, so frost will still be present for 2 more months, nothing growing here.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Helleborus foetidus - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Do you also know this wild kind of Helleborus?
Its name is not nice, but it is an original plant.
And it grows wild in my garden.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

We've had a particularly cold winter in S. Idaho, with snow on the hard frozen ground since Christmas. 
Except for a thirty foot wide swath of ground a quarter mile long that never freezes and on which snow melts almost immediately .
A 15" pipe three feet underground carries about 300 gpm of 105 degree water from the geothermal well to the tilapia farm where our Bullfrog farm is also located.
The deer, Canada Geese, and Dandelions really appreciate it this winter.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Nothing here….but ***** willows are starting to swell… but nowhere near open… love seeing these pics.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I hadn't heard of using a lime wash on fruit trees to slow budding, I will have to remember that.
> 
> ...


You can also buy such paint ready-made from us. But he is very expensive. That's why I mix white lime with wallpaper paste. It only costs a few cents and is just as good.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> You can also buy such paint ready-made from us. But he is very expensive. That's why I mix white lime with wallpaper paste. It only costs a few cents and is just as good.


At what ratio please.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

A thirty-foot swath of heated ground? What a place for experiments. Garlic comes to mind. Brussel sprouts, late crops. Maybe a high tunnel.

geo


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

geo in mi said:


> A thirty-foot swath of heated ground? What a place for experiments. Garlic comes to mind. Brussel sprouts, late crops. * Maybe a high tunnel.*
> 
> geo



That would be my choice.



> *History of Geothermal Heated Greenhouse in Iceland*
> 
> Using geothermal energy to heat greenhouses started in Iceland in 1924. Around this same time people started using geothermal heat for space heating and swimming pools. The first geothermal power plant was build in Iceland in 1969, today there are seven. Geothermal energy is utilized in Iceland for snow melting, aquaculture, greenhouse heating, industrial drying, the manufacture of skin care products and more. Most of the geothermal heated greenhouses in Iceland and located in the southern region of the country.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You have to call them flowering willows if you want to get past the censors, or do a google search. 😱


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> At what ratio please.


I mix the wallpaper paste according to the manufacturer's instructions and then mix in white lime. It must result in a viscous mass that can be applied with a brush.
Approximately 2 liters of wallpaper paste + 4 heaped garden scoops of lime.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> I mix the wallpaper paste according to the manufacturer's instructions and then mix in white lime. It must result in a viscous mass that can be applied with a brush.
> Approximately 2 liters of wallpaper paste + 4 heaped garden scoops of lime.



Thank you


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

We had hoar frost today - always looks romantic - like in a fairy tale!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My hellebores are under several inches of snow and ice. I have a perfect spot for them and they look so beautiful when they bloom.
The witch hazel has buds but no blooms, yet.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> Fascinating, Germany is 48.777500 latitude and Missouri is 38.294958.
> 
> You are farther north yet you are having flowers blooming while we are experiencing winter conditions here with nothing blooming.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful pictures of daffodils.
Here the daffodils are now just about an inch above ground.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Berwick said:


> Those are beautiful pictures of daffodils.
> Here the daffodils are now just about an inch above ground.


I must admit that the photo was not mine.

I still find it intriguing that it is warm enough in Germany for flowers to bloom and daffodils to come up this time of year.

It is -4.5 here today at noon.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> It is -4.5 here today at noon.


We are some degrees above zero here.
The region where I live has sometimes been nicknamed "the Tuscany of Germany".


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Berwick said:


> We are some degrees above zero here.
> The region where I live has sometimes been nicknamed "the Tuscany of Germany".


Well actually we are not too far off from one another as far as temperature.

Tuscany, eh? Sprechen sie dort Deutsch mit italienischem Akzent?


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> Tuscany, eh? Sprechen sie dort Deutsch mit italienischem Akzent?


Not really - wir sprechen Deutsch mit Schweizer Akzent. 
Or rather: We speak Alemannic German here - just as they do in Switzerland.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Berwick said:


> Not really - wir sprechen Deutsch mit Schweizer Akzent.
> Or rather: We speak Alemannic German here - just as they do in Switzerland.


That's very interesting.

I had heard that there were several Germanic variants spoken in Germany.

Over here, and not very far away, is an Amish community.

I understand that although they are Germanic, they also have a Swiss influence as well. 

The star on the map represents Seymour, Missouri.

I live near Springfield, Missouri










Springfield is in the lower right on the map below.

It is the third largest city in Missouri after Kansas City and Saint Louis.

You can see from the map that eight other states share a border with Missouri.

Starting at the North clockwise, Iowa, Illinois, Kentucky, Tennessee, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Kansas and Nebraska.

Missouri is 180,533 km2, or 69,715 square miles. While Germany is 357,022 square kilometers or 137,847 sq mii.

So, Germany is about twice as big as the state of Missouri.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> That's very interesting.
> 
> I had heard that there were several Germanic variants spoken in Germany.
> 
> ...


Yes, there are many dialects in Germany. This is very interesting. Northern German is so much different from Southern German that it is not easy to understand each other.
For example, for the word "Brötchen" there are at least 5 different regionally different words.
The common language / written language for Germany, Austria and Switzerland is High German.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Yes, there are many dialects in Germany. This is very interesting. Northern German is so much different from Southern German that it is not easy to understand each other.
> For example, for the word "Brötchen" there are at least 5 different regionally different words.
> The common language / written language for Germany, Austria and Switzerland is High German.


That is quite interesting that there is so much variation in language, as Germany, 137,847 square miles (357,022 sq km) is just a little bit smaller than the US state of Montana, 147,040 square miles (380,800 square kilometers).

While we have regional accents, Americanized English is the predominate language across the entire US, so we can travel throughout the US and pretty much understand everyone. The contiguous 48 US states, 3,100,000 square miles (roughly 8,000,000 square kilometers), is about the same land area as Australia. 

It also amazes me that a country the size of Germany is such a large player on the global economy (number 4 economy in the world), compared to the massive #1 US (25 times larger than Germany in land mass. Four times larger than Germany in population.) I daresay that if all thigs were equal, population, geography, resources, etc, the USA would see nothing but Germany's dust.

Canada, 3.8 million square miles (9.9 million square kilometers), except for Quebec (although most Quebecers are bilingual, French/English) is also predominantly English speaking, so no trouble communicating there either.

Interesting thing about Canada. Although it is three times the size of the US, the US state of California 163,696 square miles (423,970 square kilometers), has more people living in it, 39.54 million versus 38 million Canadians.











From my understanding the Amish language, although it is a mixture that includes some English, is based upon Low German.

They do not teach their children English until they start school, and then they only go through eight grades and their formal schooling is ended.

They conduct their worship services in German and their Bibles are printed in the German language.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Pink cented snowball or winter snowball is in bloom now.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> From my understanding the Amish language, although it is a mixture that includes some English, is based upon Low German.


The Amish come mainly from southwest Germany, the German-speaking part of Switzerland and from Alsace. The Amish language is more of a southwest German dialect.
Low German is spoken in northern Germany. ;-)


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> The Amish come mainly from southwest Germany, the German-speaking part of Switzerland and from Alsace. The Amish language is more of a southwest German dialect.
> Low German is spoken in northern Germany. ;-)


Thank you for setting me straight.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Back to the flowers:
"Pink cented snowball or winter snowball is in bloom now."

Do you also have this type of snowball in your garden - or other snowballs?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Berwick said:


> Back to the flowers:
> "Pink cented snowball or winter snowball is in bloom now."
> 
> Do you also have this type of snowball in your garden - or other snowballs?



No garden.

No flowers blooming.

No Daffodils making an appearance.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

In my garden in bloom now:

Rhododendron praecox








Rhododendron 'Praecox'


Incredibly pretty, Rhododendron 'Praecox' is prized for its early spring blooms which brighten the dull days of winter. Among the earliest Rhododendrons to flower, this small semi-evergreen shrub bears clouds of delicate clusters of 2 to 3, widely funnel-shaped, rosy-pink to lilac-purple...




www.gardenia.net


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> No garden.
> 
> No flowers blooming.
> 
> No Daffodils making an appearance.



I have every belief that the daffodils will soon arrive though.  

@Danaus29


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> I have every belief that the daffodils will soon arrive though.
> 
> @Danaus29


There is a short cut:
You buy them in the garden centre shortly before they are in flower and plant them there and then in your garden.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Unfortunately here the flowers are blooming in the garden center but the ground is still frozen.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Here the daffodils are already showing their buds of their future flowers


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Daffodils and jonquils are pushing their leaves up, around 5" tall now. Flowers to come, I'm sure, as soon as the ice melts.


@Tom Horn, re: the Amish dialect around here. It sounds like what we used to call Bayerish (sp? Pronounced BYE-rish)

Friends up in MI spoke it as well. Kind of a patois of different dialects and languages, spoken around English to keep us from hearing them talk about how we're (non-Amish) are going to hell, and it couldn't happen soon enough for them.

I know enough German to make out what they were saying. I would often surprise them by smiling and making some inane comment auf Deutsch, just to let them know they weren't as cool as they thought they were.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

***** willows are now swelling but not quite there
My hazelnuts aren’t blooming but it won’t be long. 
The bees aren‘t bringing anything in- still just winter poop flights.
I saw a couple snowdrops poking through the pine needles at the cabin! That was right before it went down to -16C, I’m betting they’ll be fine.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

There are lots of flowers now!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have crocus and snow drops blooming now.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Yesterday was quite mild and melted a lot of snow away, last night the temps dropped below freezing and it snowed. Now its sleeting out there, which is the worst because the temps are going to drop and the roads and sidewalks will be like skating rinks. All to say, no flowers have even started to come up here, including my chives which are usually the first greenery to come up for me, sometimes through the snow in the planter.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Clump by the front door that the rabbits haven't found yet. They are sulking, it is cold and raining here.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

you guys! you're lucky! I can't wait for flowers. We are still at least 45 days until.... I do have a vase of forsythia I "forced" indoors. They are helping. And we do have mud blooming so at least there is that. Never knew mud would make my heart sing.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Daffodils are starting to bloom here (some more than others, depending on location). I noted yesterday that the forsythia is budding. Won't be long now!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The kitty willows are starting to bloom. I noticed them today when I was filling the bird feeders.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> The kitty willows are starting to bloom. I noticed them today when I was filling the bird feeders.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, that's it. I figured it would be censored out.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Does a robin count? No crocus yet, but one robin in the yard.

geo


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

geo in mi said:


> Does a robin count? No crocus yet, but one robin in the yard.
> 
> geo


Spring is here.

How do I know?

I saw a Robin.

Dead in the snow.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Looking out of the window, I can see my palm tree in the garden.
Looks like Greece or Italy.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Berwick said:


> Looking out of the window, I can see my palm tree in the garden.
> Looks like Greece or Italy.


Never really considered Germany as such a warm place.It might as well be the state of Georgia.








Germany Interactive Plant Hardiness Zone Map


Plant Hardiness Zones for Germany Cities and Towns Mapped



www.plantmaps.com












Georgia Interactive USDA Plant Hardiness Zone Map


1990 USDA Hardiness Zones for Georgia Cities and Towns Mapped



www.plantmaps.com


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

barnbilder said:


> Never really considered Germany as such a warm place.It might as well be the state of Georgia.


The Rhine Valley here in the South-West of Germany where I live has somtimes been called "the Tuscany of Germany".


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Now an ornamental currant starts to have flowers.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Berwick said:


> Now an ornamental currant starts to have flowers.


-6.6 (20F) here this morning, so I think the flowers are still hiding.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My mandevilla has a bud. But it's in the house.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> My mandevilla has a bud. But it's in the house.


Is the Bud a longneck or a can?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like a long neck to me. 😉


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Berwick said:


> Now an ornamental currant starts to have flowers.


Supposed to be 16F tonight. Drifting snow covering the ground. What is an ornamental currant?


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

@ ornamental currant

Here:



> _*Ribes sanguineum*_, the *flowering currant*, *redflower currant*, *red-flowering currant*, or *red currant[3]* is a North American species of flowering plant in the family Grossulariaceae, native to the western United States and Canada.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ribes_sanguineum


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Berwick said:


> @ ornamental currant
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


Those look nice. I have redcurrant blackcurrant and clove currant. All last year's planting so haven't fruited yet.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Flowers are still holding out here but today I heard a red winged blackbird and saw a starling so at least we have that.
I am getting the idea that by the time the flowers bloom here some of you will be harvesting your first crop.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing yet, we still have snow. But the sugarbushes are all running.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Still nothing here..... *****willows are though, does that count?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I have noticed the rhubarb and comfrey sprouting now that the snow's gone (until this weekend apparently).


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

we had snow, hail, and now rain today. I noticed that some grass started to pop up when we had three days above freezing AND sunshine. I suspect flowers like crocus will be up very soon.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I took these a couple days ago.





























The crocus are almost done. The snowdrops are fading. And yes, the willows count. Mine are full of happy bees.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

There are too many flowers in my garden now to count them all!


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

A beautiful newcomer in the list of the flowers is my rosé Camelia japonica.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

well, still waiting but the daffodils are poking up and the rhubarb is starting, lemon balm too.
oh my heart sings 
sadly the temps tomorrow are high 30 low 18
that's going to hurt since it's be more like 48/32
farenhiet


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Now my daffodils are in bloom.


----------

